# Happy birthday Bill Jelen



## Jon von der Heyden (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi Bill

Many happy returns!  I hope you have a great day!  Umpteen years on and this is still the most awesome Excel forum!  Thanks a billion for keeping it running.



Jon


----------



## VoG (Feb 17, 2013)

Happy birthday Bill


----------



## hiker95 (Feb 17, 2013)

Happy birthday Bill, and, many, many more....


----------



## Smitty (Feb 17, 2013)

Happy birthday, Bill!


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Feb 18, 2013)

Ditto...

Aladin


----------



## Brian from Maui (Feb 19, 2013)

Happy belated birthday Bill! 

He's probably on Maui soaking up some sunshine!


----------



## TinaP (Feb 21, 2013)

I missed when this was first posted...

Happy belated birthday, Bill!  Continue celebrating.


----------

